# Upgrading to xorg-server-1.14.7-1,1



## rhsbsd (Jan 3, 2015)

On my machine I upgraded to this version from xorg-server-1.12.4 and it failed. I lost connectivity to screen:0 due to major ABI version failure of some type. I have not upgraded a single thing from ports since switching to FreeBSD10.1 and use only packaging now. The only remedy I could come up with `pkg install xorg` the meta port again. Everything working great. Did not change any configuration options either. Nice job on the upgrade. Thanks


----------



## scottro (Jan 3, 2015)

To clarify, did you first try the upgrade from ports?  Or did you first use the pkg command, have it fail, then run it again and have it work?


----------



## rhsbsd (Jan 3, 2015)

I upgraded xorg-server only using pkgng. Then `pkg delete xorg-server`. At this point the new version of xorg-server replaced old version in my repros. So I thought, since it was an ABI versioning failure then probably the rest of the xorg ports needed upgrading. Thats when I `pkg install xorg` and all was well.


----------



## junovitch@ (Jan 3, 2015)

rhsbsd said:


> I upgraded xorg-server only using pkgng. Then `pkg delete xorg-server`. At this point the new version of xorg-server replaced old version in my repros. So I thought, since it was an ABI versioning failure then probably the rest of the xorg ports needed upgrading. Thats when I `pkg install xorg` and all was well.



Wait.  You upgraded and then deleted it?  Of course that won't work.  Just `pkg upgrade` is enough unless there are specific instructions is /usr/ports/UPDATING.  Running `pkg install xorg` would have made things work again because it re-installed the x11-servers/xorg-server as a dependency.


----------



## scottro (Jan 3, 2015)

There are some rather unclear instructions in UPDATING, referring the user to a post that mentions what to do if you were using HAL but doesn't really give very specific instructions for updating--a comment later says, I assume one should run portmaster -r, the original author says, thanks, I'll change the article, but hasn't, at least last time I looked.  .   On small installs, I've found that running `portmaster -r xorg-server` worked, but haven't tried it on anything more than a very small, simple install. 



> 20141219:
> AFFECTS: users of x11/xorg and all xorg ports
> AUTHOR: dumbbell@FreeBSD.org
> 
> ...



However, that blog hasn't been updated since the 11th of last month.  I've been unchecking both HAL and devd with installs from ports, and finding that everything works since using the new version of X.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 3, 2015)

rhsbsd said:


> I upgraded xorg-server only using pkgng.



The server is only one part of X, and the other components like keyboard, mouse, and video card drivers must be upgraded at the same time.  Otherwise, they will not use the correct ABI, as you saw.  Most of the time, picking and choosing what gets upgraded is a mistake, particularly with binary packages.


----------

